# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  pulling worms out of my legs??

## nepoediwseye

I had a dream that i was in the shower with this a guy (a friend of mine with whom i was on the phone with last night). (His birthday is tomorrow and he has a lot of issues dealing with his past so last night's conversation was mainly an argument about how he wasn't letting me doing anything for his birthday and how much he hates where he lives... etc etc.)

So in my dream i'm in the shower with him and i start pulling these worms from my legs... in my head i feel like he gave them to me. as i pull them out, a lot of creamy pus comes out. I pull about 3 of them out of my legs, and two or three from his. Then i notice my dad coming into the shower and i'm scared that he's going to catch us. but my friend tell me to play it cool and he won't get mad.  He pulls open the curtain and starts yelling... i hand my friend three rocks and push his hand towards my dad, like an offering. my dad then smiles, but looks incredibly tired. he looks sad, telling me that there aren't any pipes in the house. He's a big handy-man, and it seemed as though he let himself go. It made me very sad looking at him. I then went downstairs to the kitchen, where there was a huge mess.  It looked as though my mom had let herself go too and stopped caring (she's a housewife).

I'm not sure what to make of it. I looked up worms online and it said that, among other things, they symbolize helplessness. I felt helpless throughout that entire dream.  Can anyone make sense out of this?? I would really appreciate it. I've been having disturbing dreams for a few nights now, and it's not letting me sleep well.

----------


## Burned up

You don't say you age or sex.  I'm assuming you are young adult and female.

I've come across worms in legs before (not my dream, someone else's) and we thought it related to the trauma of growing from childhood to adulthood.  The worms represented the disgust of seeing hairs growing from the body where nice smooth skin once existed.

If that's true in your dream then it's like you and your friend want to be kids again (pulling hairs/worms out).  The presence of your parents perhaps back this up.  Both parents seemed to be struggling in their idealised roles, perhaps also suggesting the fragility of adulthood.

Does any of that resonnate?

----------


## neptunian

In your dream you hand three rocks to your dad, what kind of rocks? was there something special about them?

----------


## ninja9578

Probably just a scary movie that you watched.  Remember, most dreams don't mean anything.  I stress most, some do, but unless it's one you have more than once, this one probably didnt' mean anythign.

----------


## nepoediwseye

hey neptunian..

i'm not sure if the rocks meant anything... they were black, flat and smooth rocks... one a little longer than the other two... that's all i can remember...

btw, ninja, i appreciate your input, but i'm confused as to why you're in a dream forum if you feel that most dreams are meaningless... i guess i'm going to have to disagree with you on that..

anyway, thanks again

----------


## neptunian

I think that dreams hold meaning...

Do you have a tendency to be invested too much in relationships?
The dream could suggest that...

----------


## Ozzi99

Sorry, i can't help you with the meaning but i had a dream like this once. I had all these pimples over my body and when i squeezed them they exploded and worms started crawling out....it was so horrible, i get the shivers when i think about it now.

----------


## nepoediwseye

yeah the pimples thing sounds pretty disgusting... yeah neptunian i've been pretty wrapped up in relationships... it's been, complicated, to say the least..

i had a boyfriend for about 2 and a half years and towards the end of our relationship i got a new job and met his cousin and his cousin's wife... nice couple..  well, the couple was having issues so my ex's cousin came to me for advice and began having feelings for me.. his wife, who was also my friend, stopped talking to me because of suspicion that something may be going on. the reason they were having issues was because she cheated on him a number of times, and some other reasons...

anyway, while all this is happening, my ex is still trying to get back with me, and on top of that, i start seeing someone else because i needed some fresh air..

so yes, i've been a little wrapped up...

as a matter of fact i think i'm going crazy.

----------


## neptunian

well it really sounds messy.
I believe dreams meant to guide you
to the root cause of unhealthy habits.

By the way, having ugly stuff coming out of our bodies
may seem ugly but actally from a deeper point of view
that is how healing occurs....by releasing toxic stuff.
Anyway i think this dream has  something to do with cleansing(shower)
and letting go of whatever in your life requires letting go of.

----------

